# Preserving and Storing Chestnuts and Shelf Life



## worstpirate (Sep 19, 2011)

I have access to a large amount of chestnuts (several very large very old trees here in the PNW) and the last couple of years I've watched them go to waste.

I've read about several different ways to use them, from eating them as a snack, making a jam or even chestnut flour.

All of those things sound delightful, but I haven't found any real solid information on preserving them or how long the shelf-life is.

Does anyone have a good recommendation for canning chestnuts?

How long will whole chestnuts last in the freezer?

How long will chestnut flour last in/out of the freezer?
What about in the fridge?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd love some information on this as well. BUMP!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I love them and I so miss them.

Can them, freeze them 

first cut a cross, boil or steam them, cool them, peel them, might want to keep some pretty ones whole and canned but--chop and vac and freeze or can. Use as you like. --

stuffing, candied, roasted, ground and sweeten for pastries, --I miss them.


----------

